# Cramping 3 weeks later??



## AlwaysPraying

Just wondering if this is normal or not? I'm cramping and it's been 3 weeks and two days since my D&C. They told me I could expect my period after 4 weeks, but most likely between 6 - 8 weeks. I'm not bleeding or anything right now, but I'm just nervous about my body and don't really know what it's up to. The cramps aren't bad, but they feel familiar to what I get before my period starts, but they get much worse as the day goes on!! 

What do you guys think? Normal? Should I be concerned? I feel like I've had pms since the D&C and I thought maybe I ovulated yesterday or the day before (had some cm), but not sure. 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Orange lady

I think maybe its your period coming. They told me 6 weeks and it arrived exactly 28 days later. I have to say as well that the first and second period after D&C were pretty painful.
Give it a day or so, if you're not happy perhaps see GP?


----------



## Dixielane

I'd think it was your period. Your body is bound to do some wacky things, and just because you had a MC, doesn't automatically assume everything will be "later than usual", maybe due to the trauma, its just coming earlier than usual. I'd say call your GP if you feel concerned or its really painful.My MC process happened very quickly, I am not even bleeding a week later, and all signs are gone I ever even had a MC.... so I would not be suprised if my period came before 4-6 weeks.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Well, I'll let you guys know what happens in the next few days. I'm with you Dixie, my body, physically, was back to normal within only a few days after my loss. It would make sense that it could mean my period would come earlier. 

Thanks for letting me know both of your experiences. It seems like so many women are having issues with their cycles after a loss, it's nice to hear that one came right on time.


----------



## catfromaus

I stopped bleeding the day after, and af came exactly 4 weeks later. 

Cat
xxx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Well, I had some brown spotting last night. Not sure what that was about. It could be the beginning of my period, I'm not sure. Today would put me at 24 days. My old cycles used to be 19 days, so this is actually a lot longer than normal. I'm still cramping today, a little spotting. I guess I'll wait and see what today brings. 

To be honest, I was kind of hoping that this would change my cycles and it would be 28 days, or close to. See, I used to start my period at 19 days, and get a week of spotting, and then a full period bleed for 4 days or so, so in total, I'd bleed for like 11 days or more. The doctors kept saying it was fine and normal for me. Well, I suppose it was considering I did get pregnant (the loss was due to a fatal chromosome problem, not a miscarriage). So that's a good thing. I hate that my cycles are the way they are, but I guess if I can conceive that's the best outcome! 

Not to get ahead of myself, we will see what the next few days has in store for me. Wish me luck.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Oh I forgot to mention. I had only light spotting after my D&C for 15 days. And have had 7 days with no spotting before it started up again yesterday. 

Would this still be considered normal?


----------



## borntobeamum

I had cramping, similar to AF about 3 weeks after I lost gillian, some brownish discharge, and a few clots. the cramping lasting about 4/5 days, then just stopped as did the discharge, was convinced AF was comming, but I think it was just by body clearing out any remaining bits.

I think even though after D&C somtimes your body needs to do a final clear out.

Got AF after about 34 days I think it was.

I wouldnt worry too much, if it gets unbearable, or your worried give your doc a phone, no harm.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Just purely for entertainments sake I thought I'd update. I had that one day of spotting and then I had a big (excuse the wording) splotch of blood. It was bright red and on my tissue. I really figured that AF was on it's way. But that was that! Gone back to cramping still. Had a massage yesterday which was wonderful, thought that might encourage something, but nothing has happened yet. 

Wonder what tomorrows mystery body feeling will be? ;)


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Today's mystery body function is.....

spotting. On day three now after a 7 day break. Definitely not AF, just spotting, who knows what's going on, but we will wait and see I suppose. I have an appointment with my dr in a couple weeks, hopefully it'll be done by then!!!


----------

